# Into macabre facts?



## Bretrick (Dec 6, 2021)

A dead body will writhe around for a year or longer.
To determine how corpses wriggle around over time, Australian scientists photographed a man’s corpse — donated to the body farm for study — every half hour for 17 months.
The body’s arms started down along its sides — but ended up outstretched.
Those bloody Aussies and their inquisitiveness.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2021)

*@Bretrick   OK..I like you. My kind of person*


----------



## win231 (Dec 6, 2021)

Is there any treatment for this condition?
A vaccine?
Boosters?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2021)




----------

